# JAVA Basiertes Spiel aus dem Internet in eigenem Client laden



## Durchstarter (18. Apr 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier in der richtigem Sektor des Forums bin, aber wenn ich es nicht bin tut es mir leid.

Also es geht um das Spiel was über oldschool.runescape.com zu erreichen ist, was ich versucht habe ist mir meinen eigenen Client zu machen, allerdings anstatt das Spiel zu laden bleibt alles weiß und zeigt mir nichts an.

Ich kann meinen eigenen Fehler leider nicht finden und hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann.

Hier ist mal der Code und ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen


```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.applet.AppletContext;
import java.applet.AppletStub;
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;
 
public class OldSchoolLoader extends JFrame implements AppletStub {
  
  private static final long serialVersionUID = 0001;
  
  private static final HashMap<String, String> params = new HashMap<String, String>();
  final String baseLink = "http://oldschool52.runescape.com/";
  private Applet loader;
  
  public OldSchoolLoader() {
    setTitle("Airport");
    setSize(768, 530);
    setVisible(true);
    setResizable(false);
    setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    try {
      downloadFile(getUrl());
      ClassLoader clientClassLoader = new URLClassLoader(
      new URL[] { new File("Loader.jar").toURL() });
      Class<?> clientClass = clientClassLoader.loadClass("client");
      loader = (Applet) clientClass.newInstance();
      loader.setStub(this);
      loader.init();
      loader.start();
      JPopupMenu.setDefaultLightWeightPopupEnabled(false);
      add(loader);
    } catch (Exception e) {
      e.printStackTrace();
    }
    setVisible(true);
  }
  
  public void appletResize(int width, int height) {
  }
  
  public final URL getCodeBase() {
    try {
      return new URL(baseLink);
    } catch (Exception e) {
      return null;
    }
  }
  
  public final URL getDocumentBase() {
    try {
      return new URL(baseLink);
    } catch (Exception e) {
      return null;
    }
  }
  
  public final String getParameter(String name) {
    return params.get(name);
  }
  
  public final AppletContext getAppletContext() {
    return null;
  }
  
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    try {
      new OldSchoolLoader();
    } catch (Exception e) {
      throw new RuntimeException(e);
    }
  }
  
  
  
  void addParam(final String str1) {
    addParam(str1, "");
  }
  
  void addParam(final String str1, final String str2) {
    params.put(str1, str2);
  }
  
  String getUrl() throws Exception {
    return baseLink + params.get("archive");
  }
  
  void downloadFile(final String url) {
    try {
      BufferedInputStream in = new java.io.BufferedInputStream(new URL(
      url).openStream());
      FileOutputStream fos = new java.io.FileOutputStream("Loader.jar");
      BufferedOutputStream bout = new BufferedOutputStream(fos, 1024);
      byte[] data = new byte[1024];
      int x = 0;
      while ((x = in.read(data, 0, 1024)) >= 0) {
        bout.write(data, 0, x);
      }
      bout.close();
      in.close();
    } catch (Exception e) {
      return;
    }
  }
}
```


----------



## Androbin (19. Apr 2015)

Kann es sein, dass du vergessen hast, 
	
	
	
	





```
addParam( "archive", ... );
```
 aufzurufen?


----------

